# Who are your favorite Italian opera composers........



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

As above. 
You can vote for more than one. 
Have fun 
:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

I voted for Monteverdi, Puccini and Sciarrino, but I would also vote for Ronchetti.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Rossini's the only one in my ennead

Otherwise, I like Mercadante, Donizetti, Verdi's later works, some Bellini

Cherubini, Sacchini, and Salieri all wrote at least one great opera


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

For numbers of great works and absolute favorites, Verdi above all, Puccini somewhat less.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Verdi, some way ahead of Bellini, Donizetti and Monteverdi.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Verdi of course was the greatest and wrote the greatest operas after Mozart. Of course, Mozart could be described as Italian as he wrote operas in that language!


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Tough look for Mascagni and Giordano, not even making the list above Pergolesi and Sciarrino


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I voted all that I have and like operas of (favorite opera of in parenthesis):

Verdi (Trovatore)
Puccini (La Fanciulla del West)
Bellini (La Sonnambula)
Donizetti (Maria Stuarda)
Rossini (Barber of Seville)
Monteverdi (Ulysses)
Paisello (Nina)
Pergolesi (La Serva Padrona)

Oops, missed voting also for Vivaldi (Farnace). Oh well, got most of them.

Also like Mascagni (L'amico Fritz) but realize the poll only allows so many choices.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I voted for Verdi, Bellini and Donizetti only, but next on the list would have been Puccini and Rossini.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Verdi of course was the greatest and wrote the greatest operas after Mozart. Of course, Mozart could be described as Italian as he wrote operas in that language!


You forgot to mention that Mozart wrote the greatest operas after Wagner. 

Heh heh heh.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> You forgot to mention that Mozart wrote the greatest operas after Wagner.
> 
> Heh heh heh.


PREACH!! I don't know how DavidA forgot to mention that


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

What, only one other person's voted for Rossini?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

NickFuller said:


> What, only one other person's voted for Rossini?


Maybe the others agree with Beethoven's viewpoint on Rossini. A couple of choice quotes:

"No one has a mind any more for what is good, what is vigorous -- in short, for real music! Yes, yes, that's how it is, you Viennese! Rossini and his pals, they're your heroes. You want nothing more from me! Sometimes Schuppanzigh gets a quartet out of me, but you've no time for the symphonies, and you don't want Fidelio. It's Rossini, Rossini above everything. Perhaps your soulless strumming and singing, your own shoddy stuff that you take for real art -- that's your taste. Oh, you Viennese!"

"The Bohemians are born musicians. The Italians ought to take them as models. What have they to show for their famous conservatories? Behold! their idol, Rossini! If Dame Fortune had not given him a pretty talent and amiable melodies by the bushel, what he learned at school would have brought him nothing but potatoes for his big belly."


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DavidA said:


> Verdi of course was the greatest and wrote the greatest operas after Mozart. Of course, Mozart could be described as Italian as he wrote operas in that language!


I read that Mozart said, in a letter to his father, "Italians are all charlatans." Well, that would have included Da Ponte I guess.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

On top of my choices, I would have also voted for Mascagni, if he were included in the list.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Puccini for me, way ahead of Bellini, Donizetti, Boito, Leoncavallo. On another day I might have included Rossini and Cilea as well.

From the ones not mentioned, Giordano, Mascagni, Respighi.


----------

